# Contents or Property Insurance for Renters



## Caribbean Cat (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone know a good international or Mexican insurance company that will insure contents only for renters? I live in Tulum, Mexico, and I do not know anyone that has this type of insurance policy.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ask AXA but make sure it is worth your while, you need photos, receipts and or facturas, apaisals and so on.. so good luck,


----------



## Caribbean Cat (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Citlali,
When my husband and I moved here in late 2007 / early 2008, none of the Realtor's here in Tulum recommended getting property insurance or even homeowners insurance. Homeowners insurance has improved over the years, but I have not heard any development in property insurance for a renter. The advice that I was given for property insurance as a renter was to put sticks in my windows and start a savings account! I believe that may still be the best advice. Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Caribbean Cat said:


> Thank you Citlali,
> When my husband and I moved here in late 2007 / early 2008, none of the Realtor's here in Tulum recommended getting property insurance or even homeowners insurance. Homeowners insurance has improved over the years, but I have not heard any development in property insurance for a renter. The advice that I was given for property insurance as a renter was to put sticks in my windows and start a savings account! I believe that may still be the best advice. Thank you!


I don't carry house insurance. There is nothing much to burn. The only thing portable that I would mind losing is a computer. And I just back it up and figure if it is stolen, I get to buy a new one.


----------

